# fangemeinde



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

ich möchte mal wissen, welcher hersteller hier im forum das größte ansehen hat und die meinsten fans.
auf welchen frame schwört ihr, was findet ihr endkrass.
(ich bin da ganz neutral und stimme total unvoreingenommen einfach mal spontan für echo, nur sooo)


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Ich enthalte meine Stimme weils da nich so den unterschied gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

ist doch nur spaß man, dann stimme für mich du ochse.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Also ich Stimme für Kinesis 

"HAHADOCHDEVILMEINHAHA"


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Stimmt da werden ja die Devil Rahmen gebaut


----------



## Kohlwheelz (16. Februar 2003)

Waaaaaas  Du bist es nicht mehr würdig einen zu Fahren, her mit deinem


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. Februar 2003)

Muahaha Devil... nen paar billigstheizungsrohre im wert von 50-100euro schweißen fürn kasten bier ud ne pulverbeschichtung für 50euro jeah damit verdient man extrem viel Asche...


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

jo, aber erst die kiste komplett alleine saufen und dann schweißen, dann sieht der rahmen auch entsprechend aus.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (16. Februar 2003)

Also für mich sind beide Hersteller indiskutabel, da ich schon bei beiden von zu vielen Brüchen gehört und gesehen hab. Aber rein optisch gefällt mir das Devil besser...


----------



## Trialmatze (16. Februar 2003)

@  ey-le-an

Was soll denn das bitte werden??? Wenn du so nen Thread eröffnest und dich nach der Allgemeinheit ekundigst, dann kannst du nicht nur 2 Antwortmöglichkeiten vorgeben! Das ist doch Quatsch! Es gibt noch weitaus mehr Herstellerfirmen für Trialframes, aber das nur nebenbei...

Schei$ auf Echo und schei$ auf DEViL! 
Das muss ich an dieser Stelle mal sagen. Ich kaufe mir doch keinen Rahmen, weil da nen Logo draufsteht, sondern weil ich von der Qualität und der Funktionalität überzeugt bin. Vielleicht habe ich auch nur diese Meinung, weil ich mir das DEViL net selbst neu gekauft habe, sondern es von jemanden abgekauft habe 

Wenn ich vor der Entscheidung stehen würde mir nen neuen Frame zu holen, dann muss der mich einfach überzeugen...Ganz spontan tendiere ich da eher zu KOXX oder zu nem Trialtech sprich HOFFMANN! 

Du siehst, ey-le-an, dass nicht mal meine Tendenzen im möglichen Auswahlbereich liegen 

Aber mach dein Ding 

Matze


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

holla die waldfee, das ist doch nur aus dem speziellen "streit" aus dem anderen topic entstanden, da ging es ja nur um "echo" oder "devil", und..
..ich kaufe ja meinen frame NUR aus überzeugung, die aus einer art vertrauen zum material bzgl der tabilität entstanden ist und natürlich wegen der optik, weil ich keine karre will, die mir nicht gefällt. usw. ausserdem ist auch der service des resellers ein sehr wichtiger aspekt, sollte doch mal was verrecken, dann habe ich keinen bock auf gelaber vom händler wie "müssen wir einschicken, kann bis zu 8 wochen dauern, das sit aber mutwillig kaputtgemacht worden, da ist nix mehr mit garantie, ...", das kommt beim jan nicht vor, da haste sofort nen neuen, ohne wenn und aber.
also nicht weil echo draufsteht sondern aus den o.g. gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (16. Februar 2003)

Ok, ich fahre Koxx, aber das geilste ist und bleibt das Crescent Ilions. Extrem verschärfte Geometrie, super Gewicht und trotzdem ein verdammt steifer Hinterbau (der Hinterbau war sowieso der beste übehaupt). Wobei ich das 2000er Modell (mit dem eckigen Unterohr) noch viel besser gefunden habe als das neue mit geschwungenem Oberrohr und diesem sch... Knubbel. Nicht so toll ist auch dieses integrated Headset. Davon war ich nie richtig überzeugt. War andauernd locker, nie richtig steif, und letztlich gings auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit.
Aber im großen und ganzen auf jeden Fall CRESCENT.


----------



## ey-le-an (16. Februar 2003)

ja aramis, mit dem crescent vom toto bin ich auch schon gefahren, das ist superwendig, schon irgendwie geil, aber das gibts doch nix merh oder wie ist das nu?


----------



## aramis (16. Februar 2003)

Soweit ich weiß, wird das nicht mehr in Serie gebaut, aber da hat man ja auch schon andere Sachen gehört. Naja, ich bin dann irgendwann auf Koxx umgestiegen weil ich keinen Bock mehr hatte, mir jedes Jahr einen neuen Rahmen zu kaufen.
Koxx ist auch geil, aber das ist so komplett anders als andere Trialbikes, dass man ewig braucht, um damit klar zu kommen. Bin echt gespannt, wie sich 71° beim Contest machen. Sonst hatte ich ja immer Probleme, wenns irgendwo steil runter geht.


----------



## King Loui (16. Februar 2003)

hhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

echo liegt vorne .
naja wen wunderst bei solch geilen bikes.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (16. Februar 2003)

Jetzt bin ich enttäuscht!!
Wo ist denn das Trialtech???????????????
Das beste fehlt ja!
Naja, was kann man auch anderes von Bene erwarten? 
Dat haste widda janzschön fäsemmelt, wa?!
Klima??????
Hatta, Hatta!!!
hatahatahatahjatahatahatahatahatahatahatahata!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (17. Februar 2003)

Also Crescent find ich bis auf die haltbarkeit auch voll klasse.....bin immer gut gefahren mit dem Teil....

>MEGAMO ist aber auch nicht schlecht.....

>>Koxx steht echt geil auf dem HR.....>das Komerzteil >ARAMIS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Februar 2003)

hrhr Mainstream


----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

@maks: dein heiliges trialtech ist doch sowiso kuhl, dat muss doch janisch in die umfrage, wa.
les dir mal das topic "Customfirmen" durch, dat ging nur zwischen devil und echo du nase.


----------



## echo freak (17. Februar 2003)

ratet mal für wenn ich gewertet habe!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tobsen (17. Februar 2003)

also ich muss gonz ehrlich sooogen...
dein bike, eylean, schaut schon hammer aus. is mir aber etwas zu zahlreich vertreten in diesem Forum   

greez
tobi


----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

danke, ich richte es meinem echo aus.


----------



## ugly uwe (17. Februar 2003)

echo ? devil ?

...jedem das seine !


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Februar 2003)

Ich hab für Echo gestimmt, weil Devil  ihr wisst schon!
Ike find men treihltegg ohch knorke, wa?


----------



## King Loui (17. Februar 2003)

@ maks

stell mal ein paar bilder von deinem trial tech ins internet.

@ ey-le-an

das bike von dir sieht echt hammer aus, echo halt, aber sind die bremshebel nicht ein bisschen weit nach unten gestellt? du musst ja rießige finger haben. was ich aber eigentlich fragen wollte, wie fährt es sich mit v-brakes hinten?


----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

@king loui:

das mit den bremsen zu weit nach unten haben mir schon viele gasagt, aber wenn ich die weiter nach vorne drehe, bekomme ich schmerzen im handgelenk. andernfalls müsste ich die hand zu weit nach oben strecken und so habe ich die optimalere verlängerung des unterarms (gerade linie).

zur v-brake hinten:
auf dem foto sind noch die avid single digit 3 drauf, die hatte ich vom jan nur leihweise, bis meine sram 9.0 da sind. die avid waren nicht unbedingt der kracher, vielleicht hätten die noch ein bischen einfahrzeit gebraucht, keine ahnung, hatte die avid nicht lange. die sram 9.0 ist der hit, die haut besser zu als meine hs33! und da brauch ich nix zu tunen mit spray oder bitume. ausserdem ist sie leise und quiekt nicht wie ne abgestochene sau.

zu thema leises bike:
irgendeiner von euch hat mal was gepostet wegen schaltwerkklappern. man solle doch das schaltwerk abschrauben und den c-splint wegmachen, die feder raus, ne scheibe dazwischen und wieder zuballern.
vielen herzlichen dank für diesen tip. das wußte ich vorher nicht und das ist auf jeden fall einer der genialsten einfachsten tuning tips. ich habe aber die distanzscheibe reingemacht, die vorher drauf war mit samt der gummidichtung, perfekt. meine schaltwerksröllchen haben immer gegen die kasette geschlagen, das ist jetzt pervers leise, mit den v-brakes noch, hmmm, so elegant, lautlos, nichts klappert, nur ssrsrsrtt vom profilgummi des mantels zu hören. also nochmal danke an den tip-geber.


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Februar 2003)

Nen geileres gereusch kommt voner King als vom Profil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## King Loui (17. Februar 2003)

ich werd bei meinem nächsten bike auch auf v-brake umsteigen. sind eigentlich geiler als alles.


----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

@gonzo_trial: oh ja, die chris king nabe darf krach machen, aber ... leider habe ich keine drin, ich hab ne hügi dt240 (*trauer*). aber die nabe ist die einzige die das darf, alle anderen sollen ihr jämmerliches geklicker schön für sich behalten.


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Februar 2003)

Was für Beläge fahrt ihr denn wenns so Geil Bremst mit V-Brakes?

Hab in englishce was gelesen von Fibrax rot !?


----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

die sram 9.0 standard beläge die da dabei waren.


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Februar 2003)

Hm ich hatte ja damals immer das Problem das des ganze zu Weich war... da konnt ich bei so Gaps... die Bremse nicht schnellgenug loslassen und wieder blockieren....

Hm vieleicht dochmal V-Brakes ausprobieren!?


----------



## aramis (17. Februar 2003)

Ronny, du kannst ja nicht von einer V-Brake gleich auf alle schließen. Ich schätze mal, da gibt´s riesen Unterschiede.


----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

ich mach mal dazu nen neues topic......gleich


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Februar 2003)

Jo ich weiß da spielen viele komponenten ne rolle aber ich sollt das wohl rechzeitig entscheiden weil canti oder magura direkt ddranne oder beides!?  eins vonner einen das andere voner anderen seite


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Februar 2003)

Ich werd mein trialtech fotografieren, sobald ich die neuen Kurbeln hab!!!
Weil sonst lohnts nich!
(ich will auktuelle Bilder reinstellen!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

jo, aktuell ist doch mit den verbogenen kurbeln, komm, sags allen wie gut du die fsa power pro kubeln findest, sags doch , los...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (17. Februar 2003)

Man Ronny, fahr doch mal mit deinem Material und überleg dir net immer was du neu kaufst! Da wird das nie was, schau dein Bike an, was willst du eigentlich


----------



## aramis (17. Februar 2003)

Devil-Trial, da geb ich dir vollkommen recht. Ok, ich finde zwar, dass Ronny, nen längeren Rahmen braucht, damit er den Rücken nicht immer so krumm machen muss bein Trialen, aber das ist wirklich alles.


----------



## gonzo_trial (17. Februar 2003)

Jo aber wenn v-brake besser zeiht... leichter sindse auch...


----------



## echo freak (17. Februar 2003)

sorry aber....


                     .....wo verdammt kann man den ey-le-ans bike
                          sehen?


----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

mein lieber echo freak: hier nur ein bild extra für dein echo zum zeigen, sag mir dann wie sie deinem echo gefallen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

oh, bild vergessen, wie hohl...
#--jetzt aber


----------



## echo freak (17. Februar 2003)

ach, habsch schon gesehen! sieht goil aus aber kommst du so mit den hebeln zurecht sieht irgentwie so handgelenk unschonend aus!


----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

nö genau andersrum, da habe ich schonmal was dazu geschrieben...
"das mit den bremsen zu weit nach unten haben mir schon viele gasagt, aber wenn ich die weiter nach vorne drehe, bekomme ich schmerzen im handgelenk. andernfalls müsste ich die hand zu weit nach oben strecken und so habe ich die optimalere verlängerung des unterarms (gerade linie)."


----------



## aramis (17. Februar 2003)

ey- le- an, nichts für ungut, aber ich finde, dass deine Bremshebel extrem viel zu weit nach unten gesetzt sind. Mach die mal etwas höher, das ist dann sicher auch besser für die Handgelenke!


----------



## ey-le-an (17. Februar 2003)

@aramis: villeicht sieht es ja auf dem foto extremst aus, die hebel haben genau die selbe richtung wie die gabel.


----------



## echo freak (17. Februar 2003)

solte doch nur nen witz sein ey-le-an, denn du hast es jetzt jedem bestimmt drei mal gesagt!, und ich wollte dann noch mal schön reinhauen.......


----------



## ey-le-an (18. Februar 2003)

ey echofreak, meinst du ich soll die hebel mal höher stellen? ich weiß nicht so recht, es sagt ja keiner was. soll ich vielleicht mal ein bild machen. ach, ich mach die bremsen ab, was solls.


----------



## gonzo_trial (18. Februar 2003)

Wie? Ihr habt Bremsen am Rad?


----------



## Kohlwheelz (18. Februar 2003)




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (18. Februar 2003)

An ner V-Brake find ich zum [email protected],dass der Druckpunkt so häßlich weich is.....>daher find ich ist das so ne sache mit auf und zu machen.....>wobei das mit2-3 >Boostern dann schon annehmbar ist....> dann noch die Kool Stop thinline rein und ab dafür....
>Bleib aber bei meiner Magura....>hoff ich bekomm bald den Hebel vom ARAMIS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (18. Februar 2003)

Jaja...mein geliebter Ex-Altek-Hebel. Ich habe mit dem Hebel einfach keinen richtigen Druckpunkt bekommen. Vielleicht lag es am Rahmen vielleicht am Booster...i don't know.
Vielleicht hilft er ja dir. 

Matze


----------



## aramis (18. Februar 2003)

Ja, bekommste, ich will das Ding unbedingt loswerden!!!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (18. Februar 2003)

Ach das Geht auf jeden...>kommt eben noch ein booster dran....und wenn der punkt bissl weicher ist(bei meiner jetzt knall hart)>dann vermeidet das auch Krämpfe.....

Ich muss das teil haben...


----------



## konrad (18. Februar 2003)

mein altek-hebel ist nun auch undicht geworden!!!!!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (18. Februar 2003)

haha!


----------



## ey-le-an (18. Februar 2003)

dat wird nisch undischt, wa...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (18. Februar 2003)




----------



## billi (18. Februar 2003)

PLANET-X


----------



## konrad (18. Februar 2003)

sei bloß leise angelo!mit dir fahr ich nie wieder-vor berlin ging er noch und nachdem du ihn angeschaut hast ist er undicht geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (18. Februar 2003)

@ Devil Trial

Meine Tioga Felge ist heute gekommen. Die ist ja der Wahnsinn. Richtig geil verarbeitet. Da gibts nix zu mäkeln.  
Echt goil 

@ ey-le-an

Ich schätze auch eine V-Brake am Hinterrad zumindest an meinem Rahmen. Meine SD 7 hat aber massig Spiel, durch die von Avid verwendeten Lager.
Ich habe die 9.0 besser in Erinnerung. Was hast du denn beim Jan für eine bezahlt??

Matze


----------



## Kohlwheelz (18. Februar 2003)

Ohh , check aber bitte aus wie die Bremse auf der Felge ohne anflexen geht!  Sag dann bescheid!


----------



## ey-le-an (18. Februar 2003)

@trialmatze: keine ahnung, habe das mit dem komplett-bike-preis angerechnet bekommen. der maks hat auch die sram 9.0 bestellt, der hat die einzeln bezahlt, aber beim jan bekommt ja eh jeder andere prozente.


----------



## Trialmatze (18. Februar 2003)

@ Devil T

Also da wird nicht viel gehen. Das ist ja eigentlich ne Disk-Felge und die ist komplett lackiert. Also auch auf der Flanke! Die muss man schon anflexen!

Matze


----------



## ey-le-an (25. Februar 2003)

echo liegt vorne


----------



## Kohlwheelz (26. Februar 2003)

mit 2 Stimmer, WWOOW

Jeder anfänger kauft n Echo, deswegen! Ich will damit aber nicht sagen damit jeder n Anfänger ist der nen Echo Fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

